# SGI report



## mlbowfin (Aug 20, 2015)

I was down last thursday -sunday and met expectations. Thursday we fished the last two hours of light set up on the corner of the small island built up between the missing section of the old bridge. We caught tons of croaker, catfish and whiting and hooked into a monster Black Drum on a hand sized  Blue Crab. Friday went offshore and did great until the storms kicked up and cut our trip short. we boated 6 grouper ( 3 red, 3 black ) and a magnum sized mangrove. Saturday we fished from 2pm until 11pm. we drifted the cut a few times with no luck so we setup on that channel marker with all the poles that's about a half mile from the cut going towards Apalachicola. Netted  a tank full of greenbacks and caught a few undersized trout and too many catfish. once it got dark we moved to that submerged light near the cut and loaded up on trout. we caught 8 keepers, several shorts and missed more than I want to admit. 
 To sum things up, the trout are there but dusk and night time seem to be the ticket. Offshore, if you can get to them, the fish are there and catfish have taken over the bay!
 we also caught two 20-30lb sharks and a flounder off the dock at the house we stayed..I will try to post pics tonight.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 20, 2015)

Where did you stay? We stayed on the bay side of the Plantations and had a ball. Caught catfish and sting rays from the dock out back.


----------



## mlbowfin (Aug 20, 2015)

we stayed off Avocet dr. first road on right after guard gate. not sure the name of the house, my buddy booked this one.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 20, 2015)

mlbowfin said:


> we stayed off Avocet dr. first road on right after guard gate. not sure the name of the house, my buddy booked this one.



nice. we were near the end of the island in the LaFiesta house. I loved every minute of being down there.


----------



## Msteele (Aug 20, 2015)

Good report!  I'm hoping to get one from somebody else headed down there in front of me soon.  Hopefully I don't drop anymore keeper reds this time before I make it to the cooler.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 21, 2015)

Msteele said:


> Good report!  I'm hoping to get one from somebody else headed down there in front of me soon.  Hopefully I don't drop anymore keeper reds this time before I make it to the cooler.



HAHA!! In your defense, that was a difficult walk.


----------



## heartstopper4 (Aug 21, 2015)

Headed down with the kayak tomorrow for a week. Hope to find some reds and trout. I will report when I get back. Any and all info is appreciated!!


----------



## ForsythGlock (Aug 21, 2015)

heartstopper4 said:


> Headed down with the kayak tomorrow for a week. Hope to find some reds and trout. I will report when I get back. Any and all info is appreciated!!



I am going down with my kayak in a few weeks, so I am looking forward to your report!


----------



## mlbowfin (Aug 21, 2015)

Trout and couple whiting


----------



## catch5 (Aug 24, 2015)

Going down Sept 5-14 and just purchased me a kayak so will be trying it out along with trying to do some fishing also. New to the whole saltwater fishing stuff but wanna target reds and trout mostly from the yak. Any help appreciated and if anyone else will be there then maybe we could hook up and let me tag along


----------



## one_shot (Aug 25, 2015)

catch5 said:


> Going down Sept 5-14 and just purchased me a kayak so will be trying it out along with trying to do some fishing also. New to the whole saltwater fishing stuff but wanna target reds and trout mostly from the yak. Any help appreciated and if anyone else will be there then maybe we could hook up and let me tag along



If you put in at the youth camp, there's some good fishing.
Take a good knife, so when that tarpon gets on & you get tired of trolling, Cut the line!
I will be there Sept 4-9.


----------



## catch5 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info sir. Are you fishing from a kayak?


----------



## one_shot (Aug 25, 2015)

I will be surf or wade fishing youth camp & east end.


----------



## catch5 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ok hopefully I will run into you fishing. I'm new to the whole saltwater fishing so if u see s rookie out there struggling just know it's more than likely me. Lol good luck


----------



## Al.hunter (Aug 25, 2015)

I will down there over the holiday myself.  Huge family gathering.  I usually go early and stay late to fish but not this year.  Fishing should be good!!  My cousin caught some reds and trout surf fishing in the state park this past weekend.


----------



## catch5 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info al hunter


----------



## heartstopper4 (Aug 31, 2015)

Fishing was good this past week. Caught a few trout, whiting and catfish off the beach during the day and hooked up to multiple BIG sharks off the beach at night. Hit the bay Thursday morn out of the youth ramp and hammered the reds for a while. Every cast for about 45min and all keepers with the exception of a few over. Talked with a guy at the ramp that said he had been catching 10 to 70 fish in the surf early in the morn ripping a spoon. Ladyfish, blues, trout, jack and mackerel. Hope this helps and I will try to post a few pics later.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Sep 12, 2015)

heartstopper4 said:


> Fishing was good this past week. Caught a few trout, whiting and catfish off the beach during the day and hooked up to multiple BIG sharks off the beach at night. Hit the bay Thursday morn out of the youth ramp and hammered the reds for a while. Every cast for about 45min and all keepers with the exception of a few over. Talked with a guy at the ramp that said he had been catching 10 to 70 fish in the surf early in the morn ripping a spoon. Ladyfish, blues, trout, jack and mackerel. Hope this helps and I will try to post a few pics later.



Thanks for the report!  What did you use for the trout and whiting off the beach?


----------



## heartstopper4 (Sep 14, 2015)

ForsythGlock said:


> Thanks for the report!  What did you use for the trout and whiting off the beach?



Live shrimp on bottom. Just need a piece of shrimp for whiting.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Sep 14, 2015)

heartstopper4 said:


> Live shrimp on bottom. Just need a piece of shrimp for whiting.



Did you net the shrimp or did you buy them from a bait store?


----------



## heartstopper4 (Sep 14, 2015)

ForsythGlock said:


> Did you net the shrimp or did you buy them from a bait store?



Bait store


----------



## ForsythGlock (Sep 14, 2015)

heartstopper4 said:


> Bait store



Thank you sir.


----------

